# Ferries to Morocco



## Meld2 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have been trying to book a ferry to Morocco from Algeciras in late Feb but all the crossings seem to be full. Should I persist, or is it likely to be alright to just turn up and wait until space is available. 
Malcolm


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Meld2 said:


> I have been trying to book a ferry to Morocco from Algeciras in late Feb but all the crossings seem to be full. Should I persist, or is it likely to be alright to just turn up and wait until space is available.
> Malcolm


Malcolm,

I've been to Morocco a few times and have never booked in advance. Just turn up at Algeciras and buy your ticket. There are frequent ferrys to Cueta but less frequent to Tangiers.

Don


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have had the same problem. The only price we could get for a car and four people was £152 one way on New Years Eve. Although we do like to move around, a return ticket would suit us better! Does that price sound about right or was it more because of the time of year?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

billym said:



> We have had the same problem. The only price we could get for a car and four people was £152 one way on New Years Eve. Although we do like to move around, a return ticket would suit us better! Does that price sound about right or was it more because of the time of year?


You can check out all the crossings on this site HERE The last time we went we used Euro Ferries fast craft.

Don


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

A recent and HUGE back-log of crossing clients blocked the ferry port for days over Xmas and New year.......16.000+ vehicles crossed. It has only just returned to normal.

This unexpected business gave the operators a chance to maintain their high prices and increase them in some cases. I know of Motorhomes paying 485 euro return for Spain-Ceuta and a bit more for Tangier.

Take your chance and turn up.....internet booking is a waste of time and serves no advantage either in cost or sailing time.

I pre-buy around 200 crossing tickets for our tours, with open sailing and return dates.........and have priority loading. Get in touch and if we have spare tickets I will pass them on.

Ray

PS. for those early solo's be aware of the enforced "no wild camping" on the coast and inland road closures due to recent heavy snow and rain from Middle to South Morocco.


----------

